# Carga (oil and geology)



## William Stein

Does anybody know what "carga" means here?:

Informe final perforación y carga: cronograma actividades, características equipos de perforación y carga, cantidad de carga utilizada and distribucion por pozo, estadistica pozos perforados por linea, profundidad, etc., parámetros técnicos aplicados

Final report on drilling and ???: schedule of activities, characteristics of drilling and ??? equipment, amount of ??? used and distribution per well, statistics on wells drilled per line, depth, etc, technical parameters applied.


According to the geological dictionary that I just downloaded it means "feed" or "alimentation", but I don't think that works here (I'm no expert in oil exploration though):

(428-Alimentación.- Material (mineral en bruto procesado) listo para entrar a sutratamiento metalúrgico o para su embarque. Sinónimo: carga.
I: Feed F: Alimentation, charge P: Carga, alimentação A: Ernährung


----------



## vicdark

Podría referirse al peso o carga sobre la barrena al perforar, que es el peso de la tubería de perforación más el peso de la columna de lodo dentro de esa tubería. En inglés se conoce como _weight on bit (WOB)._


----------



## William Stein

Okay, thanks a lot.


----------



## k-in-sc

Hmm, are you sure it's not talking about the explosive charge?


----------



## vicdark

K,

You might be right. It could be referring to a seismic survey where explosive charges are used. However, it would be incorrect to call "pozos" to the fairly shallow holes drilled for this purpose. Those are called simply "hoyos".


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, explosives are used in fracking (horizontal drilling) ...


----------



## William Stein

Note that "cargas" is used in two different ways in the sentence:
1) equipos de perforación y carga
2) cantidad de carga utilizada and distribucion por pozo

This document does involve "seismic surveys" but not necessarily in this context. "Perforación" sounds like "drilling" after the surveys are completed, unless they're talking about drilling for core samples.


----------



## Sethi I

Hallo:
The first sentence is concern to the equipments, some for drilling and other to load the explosive
The second means the amount of explosive you must use in a particular hole, in order to register the sismic waves to identify the ore body or the deposit
See you


----------



## William Stein

Sethi I said:


> Hallo:
> The first sentence is concern to the equipments, some for drilling and other to load the explosive
> The second means the amount of explosive you must use in a particular hole, in order to register the sismic waves to identify the ore body or the deposit
> See you


Thanks, Seth and S-in-C, "charge" must refer to explosive charge" in both cases, but in that case vicdark is right, too, that they should be called "hoyos" instead of "pozos".


----------



## k-in-sc

*(k-in-sc)*

If it says "pozos" it's talking about wells.

*Fracking | StateImpact Pennsylvania*

stateimpact.npr.org/pennsylvania/tag/*fracking*/Share
Slick water hydraulic fracturing or " fracking" is a technology used to extract natural *...* _Explosives_ are placed at intervals along the horizontal section of the well to *...

*Hydraulic fracturing - San Antonio Express-News www.mysanantonio.com/.../Hydraulic-fracturing-15238.phpShare
Wells are “_fracked_” when small _explosive_ charges, _used_ in the horizontal part of the well, create fissures that allow oil and gas to flow up to the wellhead.


----------



## William Stein

No offense but you should forget about the "fracking fracking". My document is all about exploration for oil using explosive charges. They drill little holes and place the explosive charge in them and then they record the shock waves which literally "reflect" the composition of the underground layers (hoping that one of them is oil obviously). Fracking is a big environmental issue up in Canada now, right?


----------



## k-in-sc

Sorry, I don't know anything about fracking in Canada, but it's a big environmental issue in the U.S.
My understanding is that shot-hole drilling in seismic surveys can go hundreds of feet deep.


----------

